# ADBA Ch



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ADBA Ch 4 sale..
$300 + s&h...

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...?dog_id=377881

contact me at [email protected]


----------



## brownstonebullys (Jan 23, 2012)

do you have any picture


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Ped don't work


----------

